# Deep Winter Stories



## tsherry (Dec 23, 2010)

Are available from me directly as PDF's for free....Some folks have already taken me up on the offer...

Shoot me an email to deepwinter2007 _at_ comcast.net and I'll send all three.

(Yes, they are all in print, and I sell them directly with autographs. Details in the email.)

All my best-

Tom S.


----------



## tsherry (Dec 23, 2010)

*'Distance'*

The fourth book in the series (running a parallel timeline to the first three, but from a very different perspective) is being posted as I have time to write the beastie on the blog site, Deep Winter.

Sixteen chapters of the planned sixty are now up for your doomer fiction enjoyment.

Tom S.


----------



## tsherry (Dec 23, 2010)

Eighteen chapters of 'Distance' are now up on the blog. When I get to twenty chapters, I'll have a PDF of that available for all those ebook folk who don't want to read online. (that'll be a third of the book). 

Take care and keep safe gang. Storm's a'comin'. 

Tom S.


----------



## Wags (Dec 29, 2008)

Looking forward to reading it! Thanks!


----------



## tsherry (Dec 23, 2010)

Just posted Chapter 19 on the blog. After '20', I'll probably start having PDF's available of the first third of the book...

Tom S.


----------



## tsherry (Dec 23, 2010)

*PDF's.....*

:surrender:Today, 3/31/11, is the last day that I'll be sending out free PDF's of the first three installments of the story. I'm getting hit with a **serious** amount of spam from numerous recipients (I'm sure it's all unintended, as the accounts, mostly gmail accounts, appear to have been jacked--but it's overwhelming and very, very time consuming to sort it all out.).

PDF's are available at Lulu.com of each of the stories for $5 each; Kindle versions are on Amazon; and printed versions available at both. For at least the time being, I still have copies on hand for purchase, autographed and shipped of each--The first three books, autographed and shipped in the lower 48 or to any APO, for $80.

Thanks gang--

Tom S.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

tsherry said:


> :surrender:Today, 3/31/11, is the last day that I'll be sending out free PDF's of the first three installments of the story. I'm getting hit with a **serious** amount of spam from numerous recipients (I'm sure it's all unintended, as the accounts, mostly gmail accounts, appear to have been jacked--but it's overwhelming and very, very time consuming to sort it all out.).
> 
> PDF's are available at Lulu.com of each of the stories for $5 each; Kindle versions are on Amazon; and printed versions available at both. For at least the time being, I still have copies on hand for purchase, autographed and shipped of each--The first three books, autographed and shipped in the lower 48 or to any APO, for $80.
> 
> ...


Would you take PM's from forum-members and email out the .pdfs to them if requested?


----------



## tsherry (Dec 23, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> Would you take PM's from forum-members and email out the .pdfs to them if requested?


Yes--absolutely.

Tom S.


----------



## AzDesertRatMarine (Jan 6, 2011)

*Great Stuff!*

If you have not yet read this series, you are shorting yourself! I have read all three, and have gotten others on-board with the help of Tom Sherry's fiction.

Remember to read them in order!

Steve


----------



## tsherry (Dec 23, 2010)

AzDesertRatMarine said:


> If you have not yet read this series, you are shorting yourself! I have read all three, and have gotten others on-board with the help of Tom Sherry's fiction.
> 
> Remember to read them in order!
> 
> Steve


"Distance" will be corresponding to the first three books...so it'll be possible to read Deep Winter with the first twenty chapters of Distance; Shatter with the second twenty; Remnant with the final third.

I just need more hours in the day...

Tom S.


----------



## tsherry (Dec 23, 2010)

Distance, chapter 27 just posted.

Deep Winter

Enjoy!


----------



## tsherry (Dec 23, 2010)

*Distance*

Chapter 28 just up.


----------



## AzDesertRatMarine (Jan 6, 2011)

*Thanks, Tom*

Great work - as always.


----------



## Wags (Dec 29, 2008)

Awesome work - thanks Terry!


----------



## tsherry (Dec 23, 2010)

*Mooooar!*

Just posted. Enjoy!

Tom S.


----------



## tsherry (Dec 23, 2010)

We're up to 33 on line, should be posting the next chapter in the next few days...


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Tom as a big fan I want to thank you for allowing us to read your works.. I know when it's all done and for sale I for one plan to get all 4..unless there is a # 5 .. .....

Thanks again!
HB*


----------



## tsherry (Dec 23, 2010)

HozayBuck said:


> *Tom as a big fan I want to thank you for allowing us to read your works.. I know when it's all done and for sale I for one plan to get all 4..unless there is a # 5 .. .....
> 
> Thanks again!
> HB*


I have thought about a fifth book, picking up at the end of Distance/Remnant....not sure though.

Tom S.


----------



## tsherry (Dec 23, 2010)

*New chapter up...*

Yesterday. Couldn't get over here to post though!

Tom S.
:beercheer:


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

:threadbump:


----------



## tsherry (Dec 23, 2010)

Been too long since I've logged on. Up to Chapter 37 at the moment...


----------



## tsherry (Dec 23, 2010)

Chapter 38 now up and ready for your edge-of-chair reading.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

tsherry said:


> Chapter 38 now up and ready for your edge-of-chair reading.


Have purchased all 3 books. Number 3 is actually on its way. DH is starting number 1 at the moment. Hope he reads fast so I can startover again. Love the writing. so real. puts you right there in the thick of things.


----------



## tsherry (Dec 23, 2010)

Chapter 39 just up.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

FINALLY!!! It seems like I've been waiting for months! 
I think I have read everything in the story section on this forum and had started back on Deep Winter.


----------



## tsherry (Dec 23, 2010)

Chapter 42 up a little while ago...


----------



## splinter99 (Jun 26, 2011)

I think Deep Winter is my favorite book of all time, If you have not read these your missing out on a great story


----------



## wolfwhisper (Aug 13, 2010)

*tsherry deep winter series*

just love your books and looking forward to distance.


----------



## OHprepper (Feb 21, 2012)

I read the three you sent me. They were great! I really appreciate it. If anyone else is wondering if you should read them, just do it already!!


----------



## tsherry (Dec 23, 2010)

OHprepper said:


> I read the three you sent me. They were great! I really appreciate it. If anyone else is wondering if you should read them, just do it already!!


Many thanks. 'Distance' is on the blog, and about 3/4 of the way to the end of this installment. Things get...interesting in the following 15 chapters.


----------



## Wags (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh now thats a teaser Tom - hopefully those next 15 chapters get posted soon!


----------



## Chevy (Aug 20, 2012)

Tom,
I read the first three books the first part of August. Excellent story! Looking forward to the forth and hopefully the fifth book in the series. Really a gripping story.

The following are the books I read from Amazon in August: Yours are right in the front of being some of my favorites.

A Funny Thing Happened When We Took Back America! Gregersen, Susan August 27, 2012 
A Funny Thing Happened On The Way To The Takeover! Gregersen, Susan August 27, 2012 
Back Across The Pond Gregersen, Susan August 27, 2012 
Over the River and Through the Woods: A story of one family's survival Gregersen, Susan August 27, 2012 
The Change: Episode One (The Bachelor Battles) White, Angela August 23, 2012 
Adrian's Eagles: Book Four (Life After War) White, Angela August 17, 2012 
Safe Haven: Book Three (Life After War) White, Angela August 16, 2012 
The Rally point: Bugging Home Gregersen, Susan August 15, 2012
Apocalypse Law Grit, John August 7, 2012 
Apocalypse Law 2 Grit, John August 7, 2012 
Forecast Keith, Chris August 7, 2012 
The Long Ride Home Gregersen, Susan August 7, 2012 
Dome City Messina, Edmund August 7, 2012 
_*Remnant (Deep Winter Series) Sherry, Thomas August 3, 2012 
Shatter (Deep Winter Series) Sherry, Thomas August 3, 2012 
Deep Winter Sherry, Thomas August 3, 2012 *_
A Tale of Two Preppers Gregersen, Susan August 3, 2012 
OUTSIDE - a post-apocalyptic novel (The Outside Series, Book 1) Boland, Shalini August 3, 2012 
The Survivors: Book One (Life After War) White, Angela August 3, 2012 
On the Road: Book Two (Life After War) White, Angela August 3, 2012

Ken


----------



## tsherry (Dec 23, 2010)

Chapter 45, just up. Thanks, Chevy for the comments!


----------



## piglett (Dec 10, 2010)

been reading deep winter online for a while now:congrat:
great story!!! ol Dan is sure in a mess & i hope they don't kill him off before he has a chance to straighten the whole RENEW mess out











piglett


----------



## tsherry (Dec 23, 2010)

Chapter 46 just up..


----------



## tsherry (Dec 23, 2010)

Chapter 47, just up.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Hey Tom:
I just sent your email address to a buddy in Afghanistan. He is currently deployed as an EOD tech. I think he wants to get hard copies of all your books (with autograph) I shared my e copies with him but I think his computer went out.


----------



## tsherry (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks--Glad to pass them along.


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

I really love your books! I got your first 3 on Amazon and thanks to this site, I have been able to read your 4th  I am anxiously awaiting your next chapters!!! One of the things I love about your books compared to other authors is that you show your characters helping one another and I can only hope that is the way it will be if SHTF for real... Thanks again!!!


----------



## teotwaki (Aug 31, 2010)

lurking.... eep: and will start reading at the blog


----------



## tsherry (Dec 23, 2010)

Chapter 48, in the nick of time for Christmas.

DW and I have been fighting off nasty upper respiratory badness for a couple of weeks now. 

Good to be on this side of the sod.


----------



## teotwaki (Aug 31, 2010)

tsherry said:


> Chapter 48, in the nick of time for Christmas.
> 
> DW and I have been fighting off nasty upper respiratory badness for a couple of weeks now.
> 
> Good to be on this side of the sod.


Thanks! I will look forward to the next installment. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

tsherry said:


> Chapter 48, in the nick of time for Christmas.
> 
> DW and I have been fighting off nasty upper respiratory badness for a couple of weeks now.
> 
> Good to be on this side of the sod.


You just brightened my Xmas Eve giving me a new chapter to read 
I have read and loved your whole Winter Series... I love that your characters are humaine even during bad times and mostly help each other..

Have a wonderful Holiday and do continue to write! Beanie

PS: Go to Dollar Tree or Dollar General and buy a product called 'Mucus Releaf' it contains 400mg Gualafalison, the recomended dose by Dr Oz.. It's the working ingredient in Muscenex only lot cheaper and this stuff works to keep your chest clear...


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

Have been waiting since Xmas for your next chapter... I sure hope all is ok with you... Please post and let me know ok??? I haven't been in the forum much but still check on you!


----------



## Wags (Dec 29, 2008)

Tom posted chapter 51 of Distance on the 28th of April. http://www.deepwinterstory.blogspot.com/

So far their have been three new chapters since the start of the year.


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

Thank you so much... I only kept looking on here!


----------



## piglett (Dec 10, 2010)

looking forward to chapter 52

thanks


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

tsherry said:


> Eighteen chapters of 'Distance' are now up on the blog. When I get to twenty chapters, I'll have a PDF of that available for all those ebook folk who don't want to read online. (that'll be a third of the book).
> 
> Take care and keep safe gang. Storm's a'comin'.
> 
> Tom S.


Bit of thread resurrection
I see from your blog you're up to around 60 chapters
Are you still making a PDF available of the partial story?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow... !

It's been years since I read the first parts!


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

LincTex said:


> Wow... !
> 
> It's been years since I read the first parts!


With the bad weather this month and being laid up I've re-read all three stories this month.
I'd heard there was a 4th story floating around but the blog is not current.
Sounds like he is as busy with life as the rest of us


----------



## tsherry (Dec 23, 2010)

tc556guy said:


> With the bad weather this month and being laid up I've re-read all three stories this month.
> I'd heard there was a 4th story floating around but the blog is not current.
> Sounds like he is as busy with life as the rest of us


The blog should be current...the last chapter of the latest book was uploaded last year (and yes, I've been busy!). Distance is getting polished as time and travel allow, which isn't often enough, obviously!

Tom


----------



## willallen (Dec 3, 2012)

Mr. Sherry,

Please let us know when "Distance" is released. I have the other three in dead tree format and I want the set. Great fun as well as being educational. I've read the first three a couple of times already. Bought them back before I knew what a Kindle was! Thank you for the hard work and late hours.


----------

